# Anyone handle the TC Impact yet?



## LakeCountySteve (Dec 22, 2006)

I am finally going to make the move to buy a muzzleloader. I am almost sure it will be a TC. I am not a hardcore hunter and I have a limited budget so the Encore is out. In my preliminary searches I keep landing on the new Impact by Thompson Center. TC has a great reputation and the Impact has the ability to shorten the stock(I think) which is ideal for me because I am a shorter guy with short arms and many rifles and shotguns are just too long for me. Have any of you experts seen the TC Impact yet and what do you think?

My lack of knowledge in this area has kept me from pulling the trigger on this purchase but if you guys give me the confidence I will finally make the move.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't think they are even available yet and if so it's only a few. You would be treading water most of us haven't. The Omega and Triumph are proven designs that won't break the bank if you shop around. Also you can find great deals on Knights right now and they have a good reputaion and are American made like the T/Cs.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

You can watch it here, from the SHOT Show. It does have a removable 1" piece in the stock. It also has a quick release breech plug, but must be internal like the Pro Hunter, and not like the Triumph. It is a tip-up rifle, and has a new breeching mechanism on the reciever that you pull straight back to break open. MSRP of $249, and should be less than that at some places. Take a look.


----------



## joecarrr (Jul 26, 2007)

cabelas has them $249. Looks interesting. I was planning on getting an Omega but now I'll have to check this out. If anyone sees one in macomb county post the location. I don't wanna drive all the way to cabelas to handle one. 


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...at20815&parentType=index&indexId=cat20815&rid=


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I am only 5'-7" and have a hard time with the length on 12ga shotguns ect... but have no problem at all sholdering a T.C. muzzle loader. I have a black diamond and I now own a Triumph and the length is not an issue. My 11yr. old son has shot the Black Diamond with no issues at all if that gives you any perspective on the reach.


----------



## QuebecBuckmaster (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Lake county Steve,

I purchased a TC Impact a little over a month ago. It`s my first muzzleloader, and I have to say, I`m quite impressed. It`s a solid firearm, which lives up to the TC name.

It`s super easy to clean, the break open hood design is awesome, and the breach plug removal is simple. Factory installed fiber optic sights are wonderful. It`s a solid shooter too. I`ve been experimenting with different loads and bullets, everything from 100 grains of triple 7, to 150 grain super sticks from american pioneer powder, and the gun handles them perfectly.

You won`t be sorry for buying this gun!!


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

FYI,

The walmart on M59 and gratiot in chesterfield twp had them in stock last time I was there. Give em a call to see if they're still carrying them and for exact price.

Check your local walmarts inventory. They will also ship it to ur local store for free if needed.


----------

